# Finally got a squirrel haha



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been using my Scout and Seal Sniper so much with double TBG, But last night I banded up my natural treefork and to my dismay I found I was out of TBG! well not out but not enough to make a band set so I grabbed the original latex I got before TBG the Gold Gym heavy and flopped em on, I was outside picking up ammo after shooting it a few times and herd this guy chattering in a tree, went to go look for him and finally spotted him about 20 feet up in a tree at about 15-20 yards. I was on a hill however and the tree is in a ravine type area so he was only about 10 feet up for me, Took the shot and thwacked him with a 3\8 ball right in the ribs, He held on to the branch frantically for about 10 seconds before falling to the ground, not quite dead yet but not moving so I did what I had to do after that. You may be able to see the entrance hole even in the cooked picture. Good stuff! I am eating him right now as I type this haha. Really enjoy slingshot hunting!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good kill!! The natural do the job


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> Good kill!! The natural do the job


they sure do!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

He was some good eats


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yay for the natural wood shooter....yeah some times those wooden shooter rulein the slingshot world...cuz ya know natural wood has been around for hundreds of years......for great shooters out of tree branchs for great forks....May Your Ammo Fly Straight...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> yay for the natural wood shooter....yeah some times those wooden shooter rulein the slingshot world...cuz ya know natural wood has been around for hundreds of years......for great shooters out of tree branchs for great forks....May Your Ammo Fly Straight...~AKAOldmiser


Thanks OM I do love those natural forks! now if only I could find a nice wooden manufactured one for a good price haha, would love to acquire one of those Axiom DIY frames but they seem to be fresh out


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, and nice account. That fellow looks quite tasty! Slingshot hunting can certainly be addictive. The great thing is that you can carry a slingshot all the time ... but folks tend to frown on you if you pack a gun everywhere!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

